# Fatty 32yr old Squaddie LOL



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Hopefully this will make me make my changes for good!!! I have quite a large frame so know I could look good if I put in the effort!!! Any advice welcome!!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I take away the old wish the foook I was 32


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

start with a full body routine trained 2x a week, do as much low impact cardio as you can, keep your food clean and unprocessed and get protein as high as possible bud.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers, at present I am deployed in the Middle east . Im taking Extreme Nutrition Pro-6 morning and night, Food here is very hard as we are getting food cooked by their army chefs!! Its pretty basic, some kind of soup with bread or scrambled eggs for breakfast, lunch is always rice/chicken and salad, and tea is hard we have some kind of stew but they always do fries!! Trying to get that changed!!! Trying to cut out my carbs after lunch, and where I am there is little to no equipment!! Im using the P90X system atm as i have my laptop and its good for getting the heart rate up and general body toning!! I have a skipping rope here but havent got the hang of it yet LOL.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

skippings good matey..

i`d be very wary of going low carb cos its hard to do and be consistent..

far better to have some carbs, enuff to sate you but not enuff to slow down bf loss.

its easy to over do it with enthusisam and low carbs..


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

What cal say's mate, Diet is all important have a look at the diet thread there is a few helpfull sticky's there aswell as posts,get yer dailly diet sorted and be ANAL! about it count everything.

And stick with it and you will see results.

make a date for more pics in the future set some goals and nail it!

Best of luck.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Take shakes with water not milk (if you are currently), drop the fries, go for a slow run/brisk walk daily, do bodyweight exercises (press-ups, crunches, squats, lunges, dips).

That's my ten pence worth anyway. Oh and fair play for putting up the pics dude!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

scotty T said:


> What cal say's mate, Diet is all important have a look at the diet thread there is a few helpfull sticky's there aswell as posts,get yer dailly *diet sorted and be ANAL! about it count everything.*
> 
> And stick with it and you will see results.
> 
> ...


i disagree.

a microscopically perfect diet isnt neccessary.

it`ll only help if you can stick to it.

smudge has a fair bit of bf to lose (hope you dotn mind saying bud, but youre rather big boned..)and initial bf loss should be quite simple.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL Fair play for putting up the pics?? That coz im fat LOL Im used to the jibes being a squaddie LOL Gna change it tho!! Do a 180!!! Like i said the evening meal they do us the only carbs they give us is the fries with a crap bit of meat in some kind of sauce!!!

I always make my shakes with water buddy!! Also using sweetener instead of sugar!!??

The P90X system is mainly bodyweight exercises anyway!! Im using my HR monitor while doing this and I am between 75-85% max HR. :music:


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

takes a lot of courage to post pics of yourself esp when you're not v confident - high 5  dude you need to stop calling yourself fat! Just think you're a work in progress instead  you will lose the weight just stay positive nd be as consistant as possible - if they serve fries just ask for dinner without them or give them to someone else lol, do as much cardio as you can even if it's just walking and start a proper diet and training program when you get home. You seem pretty determined so i'm sure you'll do it


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL its hard if i give them away as il be left with next to nothing for tea LOL Or is that a gd thing?? Im doing my workouts during the evening around 7 as we are working all day and the heat LOL I not bothered bout people seeing my pics It makes a reason to lose it even more!!! :music:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nope, not because you're fat at all dude. As Cathy says, it's about confidence etc. I've been training 8 months now (5 months with correct diet), down to about 15% bf and shaping up ok ish but still not brave enough to post any up...so I salute you! (see what I did there???)


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i disagree.
> 
> a microscopically perfect diet isnt neccessary.
> 
> ...


I find if you start off with attitude your slips are less and less often.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i find its usually unsustainable  i`d class my diet as adequate..

it does the job.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Big boned?? Is that a gd thing?? Does that mean i would find it easier to get big?? Start off with attitude?? :S


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Each to there own path, unsustainable to one person might be an acheivble routine to someone else, i like to be strict with myself at least.

You have been doing it long enough to know what suits you.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I try to be as strict as possible but slip occassionally!! So does being big boned help?? Will I find it easier to look bigger?? Gain muscle faster??


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

big boned?!?

no such thing mate

Endomorph maybe?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Endomorph?? What's that mean lol


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

its someone with high body fat, and that gains weight easily

I am an endomorph


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

lol 'big boned' 'endomorph' - just ignore them Smudge - the point is that you should come down pretty quick if you work hard at your diet and exercise, and if you want to be muscley then i think most people would say it's easier to start over weight then under weight (boys correct me if i'm wrong?!?) - still takes lots of hard work and determination but you seem to have that nd you're on the right tracks by getting help from mc! :thumb


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

being an endomorph for me also means that I don't quickly loose muscle or size

much easier than being a "hard gainer" for sure


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool!! I feel like I'm losing the fat already!! Lost 2kg this week!!! This gym out here doesn't have many free weights!! Got a barbell with a few plates so will start dead lifts this week!! Do u recommend only using a smith machine for squats for stability?? Or is it better to use a free bar?? Tried skipping last night too!! Couldn't get the hang of that as I couldn't feel the rope!! Had to judge where it's at!!


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

2kg is fantastic well done :biggrin:

free weights are better but only if you know what you're doing or have some1 to spot you because there's also more risk of hurting yourself. I'm rubbish at skipping too haha but practice makes perfect! Keep it up


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers Bud!!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Just skipp without the rope to start then just work alittle with the rope u will get the hang of it in no time bud


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah I can skip for say 10 or so but i cant feelthe weight of the rop so do not know where it is at!! I may get a cable rope instead of leather??


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I was a boxer when I was younger and we found it the best for it do get me wrong I am a skinny old **** I can eat and eat and never gain Wight I lucky that way but don't put on a lot of mussel


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL Thats ok, so u recommend using the steel/cable type rather than the leather??


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Well what ever u like as long ur jumping try it for 10 mins it fooock hard going u will feel it on ur belly work up to 30 min resting in between


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I did 15mins yesterday 2 mins on 30 rest


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Good work , keep it up. I am working from the other end of scale. You should keep in touch with Ronnie Cutler as he has shed loads of weight recently!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Good mate the Wight will fly off as long as ur diets is good but for gaining mussel I don't know about that but my young bro is fatty and he build up dead fast hope it will be same for u bud


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

what regiment are you? I was in the Army 1985 till 1995. Don´t you get beasted anymore? i mean we did a lot of running and you still have to pass a BFT..


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL its a lot easier now but yeah I can still pass the tests!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

hows ur diet holding up mate u still getting there it hard at first then it just be come part of life


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah buddy all gd as the diet i have is better than what theSaudi chefs can provide me! Apart from the chicken wrap at lunch!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

good on u man keep it u by end of the year u look in the mirror and say eat ur heart Brad Pitt


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers for the support and positive attitude! Shame others arent quite so!

Can't w8 till this time next year!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

last year my belly was the same i look pregnant and the side bits hang over my boxers i know i am not gr8 yet but we will get there mind i still be better looking but he he lol


----------



## D11FYY1466868025 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ian (Meeky) you have came along way mate it took long enough to see the difference but the results from your hips/waist/back etc are good.

But on topic Keep up the Good Work Squaddie just stay positive and think of your goals Always! - Rome wasnt built in a day


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well really not happy my scales say I'm 105 and i was 98 when i went away! That's really. put a downer on it 4me!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

put ur scales in the bin look at ur pics ur body is changeing all the time i am no light for when i started but look better mind brad pitt in the mirror so dont feel sorry for urself get the finger out smudge and whip my ass in 12 weeks


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

What the scales say can be deceiving smudge, you may have lost fat but gained muscle? Scales can't always be relied on as variable factors effect your weight.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Well really not happy my scales say I'm 105 and i was 98 when i went away! That's really. put a downer on it 4me!


ffs, thats impossible. youve been eating much better, training and chasing camels about the place. they must be wrong. get a new picture up. you said the food was shite, somethings not right with this.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with the others, bin the fcuking scales lol. Just go with how you feel.

I take it you are Lee on fb?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

whats fb allen?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Go by the mirror smudge,and remember muscle is much heavier than fat.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Facebook doggy


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

of course. i dont use things like that, i cant up with you youngs guys.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmm yeah i know what ur saying! just annoyin lol off to the gym tomorrow anyway! Still didn't think id weigh more!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you need to keep a photo log so you can look back. use this as a journal and post some tonight or tomorrow.

we can be objective and honest. be brave and post a recent picture up.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

mind nice boxers see if u can match mine lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i do worry about you lot chasing men for their photos


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

well u showed use ur pussy easy enuff


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i did indeed, looking forward to seeing some of your pert buttocks in them shorts again


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

where doggy when i need him he got my back i hear storys about men like on the inter net praying on good looking young guy like me lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

listen if you had a chance you might try and drug me with all that crack you have in your stolen car


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

aye date rape, ive heard of that roofys or something. meeky would need to plan it an hour ahead so his little blue pill would kick in on time. logistically i think its too hard to organise.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

now thats something im happy about, the thought if meeks running around in a pair of checked shorts high on crack with a boner really scares me


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

it scares everyone, even meeky. when hes out and about the streets are empty. they should have used him to stop the riots last year in london.

send in the meek, this might be a two pill job.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i am the nices guy u would meet lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

meekys built like a cork screw


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL Im built like a marshmallow!!! 

Today:

Pro 6 Strawberry!!

Breakfast 50g Oats with 1 tbsp PB and 1 tbsp Honey, small banana

Snack Almonds

Lunch Ciabatta with garlic mushrooms cooked with 2 tbsp of Olive oil and oregano

Snack Fruit and nut mix

Dinner Haddock poached in milk, 4 small new potatoes and carrots and green beans (a couple of tbsp of the milk used with a Knorr veggie cube and cayenne pepper to make a sauce!)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Breakfast and lunch not good at all mate. Where's the protein?

I'm not a fan of the afternoon snack either tbh.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

My Pro6 is with my breakfast!! Fair 1 i missed some protein with my lunch!! :S


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

DOMS chest, tri's and calves today!! Love that feeling!! Its a nice ache/pain!! 40 mins X trainer too!!

That was from sunday!! Today is gna b a good 1!!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done for posting the pictures. You will be glad you took them, and it's an excellent way to track your progress! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Ahhh Elle hows u?? Ive read ur FB page i think!! Very gd progress!! I hate my pics didnt realise i was so bad!! U kinda just ignore it and think its better than it really is!! Im gna do it and im trying very hard but getting the diet nailed is quite hard!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

smudge how it going mind i am on ur back he he lol


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Going gd buddy!! Getting into the swing of things!! Will be even easier once i get back to work as i can do 60mins cardio every lunchtime which will just leave the gym sessions to work into and around family!! Which will be easy as the Mrs watches her soaps etc so will go then and she cant moan LOL Trying to get her into the gym too!! Very hard!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Good man lol


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL

I wanna get addicted LOL Once i get in to the routine it will just be natural to go!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

That's my 60mins bike done for the day 26.96km 595 Cals

I'm doing a 300 mile bike in 30 days that's my motivation for the 1st month!!

Followed that by 3 x 10 dips with 40% assistance gna be doing dips and wide pulls!! Weight day tomorrow!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

go for it bud eace:


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Good going Smudge :thumb


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers guys!! I joined map grin and set myself the challenge of 300 miles cycle in 30 days but am just gna do my 60mins a day and have 2 rest days and see how kwik I can smash it!!

Think the pulls and diPs will help shape me a bit as I slowly decrease the assistance!! Got the bar for my door too so looking forward and have the goal of doing unassisted overhand pull ups!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

U better be working ur ass off. Smudge I be watching u lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

meeky is your whole life spent online?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

No I am sitting on a bus it take me a hour to get there. So kiss my ass big man


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

View attachment 3083
Heres a pic of me in Afghan Its quite old 2 years I think!!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

wow, you look quite sexy in uniform. what weight were you then?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

wheres donny/joe?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL I was over 100 more than i am now!! Im 98 atm!! Hes outta here!!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

what height are u?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

SoldierSmudge said:


> View attachment 3083
> Heres a pic of me in Afghan Its quite old 2 years I think!!


That's what I call a proper pic, makes me standing in front of the mirror ridiculous

Hats off to you Smudge


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

and all so remember is week 6 boys give there life for use good man smudge


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I am 5'10"!! Cheers for the respect especially Yanny!! Like i said before ive been there 4 times already aswell as Iraq and Kosovo!! Im off to do the "Ride Of Respect" on mothers day in Wootton Bassett to remember the fallen!! I know quite a few guys, probably over 30 who have been killed or injured!! It's a hard job but some1 has to do it!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

@Yanny, u look gd posing in the mirror tho LOL I wish i looked like that!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Another 4 u all  Me in 2005 Iraq!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Unbelievable backdrop Smudge


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah buddy!! U go to these place with the risk of losing ur life but the scenery can be amazing!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm beginning to hate my job! Been in work 1 day and find out they may wna send me to Canada 2 weeks early and now found out this morning that coz I'm the only class 1 armourer i may also now be covering a range away for upto 4weeks before that! I might actually get to spend some time with my family at some point and get my training into a routine.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Keep logging on to MuscleChat and we'll try to keep you entertained


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> I'm beginning to hate my job! Been in work 1 day and find out they may wna send me to Canada 2 weeks early and now found out this morning that coz I'm the only class 1 armourer i may also now be covering a range away for upto 4weeks before that! I might actually get to spend some time with my family at some point and get my training into a routine.


Sorry to hear that Smudge


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers guys but i wont have net access while out on the ground!!

Just back from the gym too did chest and tris 2night!! feel very gd! Also managed a 30min session on the bike and did 45mins at lunchtime in work!! hopefully be able to do this every day during work time!! Hoping on being on leave again as of tomorrow till beginning of April so i can train everyday at the gym down the road!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well that's me on leave for a week and a half!! Then back in for another week before another 9 days off!! Then working away for a month and then off to Canada between the 1st and the 5th May!! Love my job!! Hopefully got access to a gym with my time away in April so I can maximise training during the week without family distractions!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well 2night im gna be doing Back n Bis and a 30min cardio!! Looking forward to it so much!! Miss when i dont get to the gym!! Im hoping there is a gym down in the camp il be staying at in Lulworth!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I am told that I was rude to you smudge if I was cant remember I was upset with the Donny thing and feel I back u from the start with him long before any one But I am sorry if I was cheeky to u hope I be a friend to u from the start cheer bud not one win in a war


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL I dont remember u ever saying anything bad to me bud!! Just maybe when u said i wasnt obviouly working hard enough LOL when i had not lost much weight while i was away!! Sorted now im back!!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

thank bud it just my way of pushing u just want what best for u bud hope u see that mind the mirror and brad pitt lol


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL Want a bigger body than Brad Pitt!! LO I appreciate ur motivation anyway Bud!!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i'll settle for his women or money. meeky would be happy with his hair. i was actually at a party with brad many years ago in clydebank.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Brad Pitt got a lovely body bud and he is a big guy just does not look it lol he he


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i never recognised him, i was blitzed. i dont think he will remember me. hes done well for himself


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

u never meet him it was me lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

no, honest to god, its a true story.

why are we chatting over here? we should be on your blog or are you only happy taking over everyones threads?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

no I was talking to smudge don't know were he when bud


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

he's bombed you out too, lol.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL sorry Bud I don't just sit on here LOL


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

he he good one bud


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well looks like tonights session is gna be a real late 1!!! The Mrs has just gone to the In laws to have a drink with her Mum for her birthday, the step daughter is off for the late skate ice skating with her mate 2night and aint gna be back till around 2330 ish so its either no gym, or a midnight beasting!! Im going for the midnight beasting!! Its mega quiet then too so no queuing for anything!! Not that its busy anyway!!  Cant believe RAF Lyneham is closing down and this gym may be closing in Decemeber!!!  Hopefully it doesnt stay shut for too long or will have to find another gym!!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Just havin me tea!!! 60g pre cooked weight, brown basmati rice, 150g turkey mince chilli with homemade sauce, chopped tomatoes, garlic, mushrooms, onions, cayenne pepper with some steamed cauli and broccoli!!  Tastes gd!! Can't wait to get to the gym at midnight!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Trying a new breakfast without the banana!! 75g oats, tbsp PB, and cinnamon with vanilla whey with a pro 6 strawberry shake!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well the mrs has just shaved the beast again LOL!! Feel and look 100% better!! Hate having a hairy back!!!

Gym in the morning can't wait!!! Chest and tris!!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

hi bud how it going. Nice to see u posting a way mate


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmmm the Mrs is now cooking 1/4lb'ers with French fries for her and the kids!!!! I'm having grilled butternut squash and sweet potatoe, courgette and mushrooms with a George Thornby 1/4lb'er I know it's bad but once is ok!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Good man smudge keep it up bud hope ur doing well bud


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Trying a new breakfast without the banana!! 75g oats, tbsp PB, and cinnamon with vanilla whey with a pro 6 strawberry shake!!


have you worked out the calories in this breakfast?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

512 calories!!?? Is that too high?? Carbs 24.1g, Fat 16.9g, Protein 84.6g!!!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i had it closer to 600. as long as youre aware of your intake. it seems a lot to me for breakfast. are you still trying to lose weight? whats your daily cal intake?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I see what ur saying!!! I'm not breaking it down too far just seeing how my body reacts and it is!! I'm eating a gd breakfast to keep me going and kick me off then eating clean and healthy the rest of the day!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Right I'm finally in Bovvy! Accomodation is shi**, no phone signal, internet I get if I sit in the corridor on the floor lol!

Food here is absolute s**t* too! I've sorted my own scoff out! Oats etc for brekkie, turkey and steamed veggies as main meals with seasoning and protein shakes in between! Can survive on me oats n shakes n turkey lol

Gd point is gym and pool is 100m from my door! Working 8til6 so gym in the evening with cardio if time as closes at 9! Gna go for some fast walks/runs in the am!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

good bud hope you get this mate all the best


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Smudge :hug: Glad to hear you've got it all sorted. How's progress?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Doing ok i think! It's hard wiv all this moving about etc diet is getting messed! Just gna smash what I can and make best of a bad situation! Il still get results just not as gd as if I had some quality time at home!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Just back from my shift at the arm farm!

5min treadmill warm up

Bench press 1 x wu @ 30, 1 x 10 @ 40, 1 x 10 @ 42.5, 1 x 10 @ 45

Tri push downs fixed V 4 x 10 @ 32

DB flyes 3 x 10 @ 14

Tri rope push downs 4 x 10 @ 28

Incline press DB 3 x 10 @ 14

30 min incline walk @ 5kph @ 15% incline

6 min tan! 

Feel real gd and now showered and chilling!


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Good to hear your 100m away from the gym basically like having one at home xD

Defo looking at adding tan time into my workout in the future.

Good luck mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to see your lifts increasing smudge keep it up mate


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

slowly but surely! just gna keep pushing every session and hopefully up them every week for awhile! Feeling gd!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Weighed in this morning down 3kg!! Gd week! Body feels different too! Shorts getting baggier!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

N1 m8 all worth it when the results start to come in


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Weighed in this morning down 3kg!! Gd week! Body feels different too! Shorts getting baggier!


Well done Lee!

Keep it going mate!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers guys! Yeah Yanny, feels really gd when u get some results! Weights felt gd this week too!! Looking firward to this week n leave again! gym time!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Weighed in this morning down 3kg!! Gd week! Body feels different too! Shorts getting baggier!


That's brilliant! Well done! :cheer2: Is your motivation rubbing off on your wife yet?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

No she's been once and now always says she'll go when shes ready! Came hone last night to find cream cakes in the fridge! Said 1 was mine vut resisted! Had chicken salad!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Right had some major set backs and family issues!! Work has caused complications in my training and also my daughter has been ill for the last 6 weeks with Pneumonia!! Hospital food aint exactly training food!! Im now home and not going back to Canada!! Gna now hit it hard and get on it!!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome back smudge! You'll be back into swing of things in no time!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Hope so!! Got loads to fix!!! Gna smash this fat off me!!!!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Good to see you again mate, just hope alls good with the family and your daughters better, the gym will always be there.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome back Lee, read about your daughter on Facebook, hope she's okay now mate


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Smudge I was gona post last week c if u were ok honest was thinking hows the big guy doin . Hope family is well everything on the up m8


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers guys! Daughters fine and on the mend! Onthe marriage side of life it aint so gd! I've moved out and into the singley block! She wants some time 2sort herself out! I haven't got along with my stepdaughter for a while now and we have been arguin alot! wife says ive changed since coming back from Afghan last year! I'm gna b getting counselling etc but hope things turn themselves around! I have the gym right outside my window so gna smash it! Just crap going fom everything to nothing!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I almost ended up on my own recently as well

If you fancy a chat Lee, contact me on Facebook


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers guys! It's hard coz of my 2little princesses! I don't wna not b with them! I love my wife millions too but seems like all the decisions are made by them! I can only tell het how i feel and give her the time she wants!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Hey mate good to see you sorry things are bit crappy for u at the moment but tough times don't last tough people do tho, u back in the uk for a while mate?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah back in the UK for a while now! Just been and smashed chest n tris! Feel a bit better!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Gd job I'm hard as fcuk!! ;P LOL. she's getting a council place, decided she just needs time and wants to get the kids settled somewhere! I undetstand its just rubbish having to be away from them till she decides I can come home! I hope thibgs become a lot better when I get back!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well havent been on for a while as had my bad news last Sunday!! been down at my Dads sorting stuff non stop since!! My mum literally did all the paperwork side of things so been quite hard!! trying to keep my diet on track etc and my dad doesnt understand why im eating little and often!! Just sees it as me always eating again LOL Been a hard and frustrating week and to top it all been that busy the days just go so done no training!!! Back home on tuesday so will be able to get back into my routine!!! Cant w8!!!!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well yesterday was chest n tris!!!

3 x 10 Bench press, 1 @ 40 3 @ 50 (PB Previous 45)

1 x 12 @ 35 2 x 10 @35 v bar tri push down

3 x 10 @ 20 flat bench DB pull over

1 x 12 @ 10, 2 x 10 @ 10 DB flyes

Was in a rush but feel it tody!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

good work mate glad you are back into it now


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Well yesterday was chest n tris!!!
> 
> 3 x 10 Bench press, 1 @ 40 3 @ 50 (PB Previous 45)
> 
> ...


smudge how's the body looking now mate. Is your belly starting to go flat, No really had a chance to chat with all the things going on. Will catch up soon bud


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah Im all cool bud!! Down to 97kg atm!! Been a really crap month stress wise!!! Kid in hospital for 2 weeks then when she was fine and about to go back to work my Mum passed away and now my car is off the road so my wife cant work!! Been crap!! Hopefully get back on track very soon!!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Yeah Im all cool bud!! Down to 97kg atm!! Been a really crap month stress wise!!! Kid in hospital for 2 weeks then when she was fine and about to go back to work my Mum passed away and now my car is off the road so my wife cant work!! Been crap!! Hopefully get back on track very soon!!!


any new pics smudge mate


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Nah not yet bud, had a crap last few months, May my daughter was ill in hospital and my Mum died then been in Canada on exercise for whole of June and july!!! No gym what so ever!! Cant wait to get back!! Got 5 weeks leave so gna smash it twice a day and get back in with proper diet that i can control etc!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Nah not yet bud, had a crap last few months, May my daughter was ill in hospital and my Mum died then been in Canada on exercise for whole of June and july!!! No gym what so ever!! Cant wait to get back!! Got 5 weeks leave so gna smash it twice a day and get back in with proper diet that i can control etc!!


Good to see you mate


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers m8!! Ur looking gd!!! Im so gna do this right at some point!! Once i see some gd results it will keep me motivated!! Something crap always seems to come up!! really thinking its my job messing with my plans!!!! Il plod on and get there in the end!!!


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey bud, good to see ya back, was wondering where you had gone not a week ago.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Still here bud!! Just been mega for the last 3 months!! No excuse i know!! Cant w8 2 get home!!


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

I know the feeling mate. Just got back myself. Hope all is better with yer lid.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL With me lid?? Im assuming u meant kid?? Shes still a bit poorly but getting there!! Ive just seen my old pics and i think ive changed a bit and thats with hardly any work so should smash it in the next couple of months!! Who u with m8???


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

tonights dinner, chicken breast cooked in a little water, cumin, cinnamon, basil, oregano, vegetable stock and mushroom with a side of baby corn broccoli cauli and spring greens topped with some cayenne pepper!!!  Hope this is ok??


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like you got a whole chicken there smudger!!! Looks lovely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

SoldierSmudge said:


> tonights dinner, chicken breast cooked in a little water, cumin, cinnamon, basil, oregano, vegetable stock and mushroom with a side of baby corn broccoli cauli and spring greens topped with some cayenne pepper!!!  Hope this is ok??


Uncle cal won't be happy, I don't see milk! Come to team dragon young warrior


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol 1 1/2 chicken breasts!!  Hopefully i havent been too bad?? Cal?? :S Y should i be Team D?? Im Team Rocky all the way!!


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't listen to them smudge. They are trying to tempt you to the other side for a reason. They are worried. Plain and simple. You know where you want to be and that's team rocky


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

That's wayyy too strict food consumption for Team Rocky my good man. No milk, white bread, random soup...

Next you'll be on a 4 day split


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL Im watching what i eat as i have BF to lose!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Pro 6 Vanilla with 80g oats and 20g blueberries!!!  Yummy


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Your chicken dinner looks better than my Mrs puts down for me at night!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL I just threw it together!! Breast in a pan with 1" water all the herbs, steamed the veg and voila there u have it!! I always just make things up from stuff in the cupboard!! I came in yesterday and as usual u werent around tohave a chat with LOL Felt wierd just coming into an office to purchase LOL I was used to the open plan old place LOL Suppose u spend most of ur time out the back producing the products!!


----------

